# Using gas stove for heat..



## Superpack (Dec 17, 2009)

I have restored all the hot, cold, gas, gutter, in my house. I have not setup the heat up till now and I have been using a gas stove for heat.  The gas stove is unvented (free standing unit) and runs all day/nite because the house is block and won't warm up otherwise. I usually use a gas wall furnace, but it's not hooked up and I'm trying to get a new attic based furnace. Is there a health hazard doing this? And is there a detector of some type that might tell me if the air is not good?

Regards,


----------



## travelover (Dec 17, 2009)

Let me google that for you

Carbon monoxide, room oxygen depletion, damage to stove, fire danger


----------



## anie973 (Dec 18, 2009)

yes, there could be serious health health hazard with the depletion of fresh air as well as fire danger due to this.


----------



## handyguys (Dec 18, 2009)

Are you talking about a cooking stove? Please get your heater hooked up safely and get a carbon monoxide detector.


----------



## Mikeman (Dec 18, 2009)

The furnace should be vented but cook tops do not need to be vented at all. Microwave ovens designed for use over a cooktop all have a provision for forcing the air through a filter and then back out into the room. Above a stove some provision needs to be made for stove top fires but that is completely different from a requirement for venting the cooktop.

CO is a legitimate concern with a gas furnace or wood stove where there can be incomplete combustion but not with a cooktop.


----------



## handyguys (Dec 21, 2009)

Agreed that cooktops do not need to be vented. BUT, you have to agree that they are not intended to be run for 20 hours a day as a heater and that the CO output is very different.


----------



## lou19604 (Dec 21, 2009)

ok thats ghetto   I know i  did that  growing up However we only did that during the night, not run it consistently .  space heaters are safer.


----------



## frozenstar (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow. I never tried using stove for heat.  And I really believe there's some serious damage to health if you use that.


----------



## lou19604 (Dec 22, 2009)

gas stove has 5- 10 ppm of carbon monoxide   cigarete  SMOKE EXHALED has 20 ppm.

So yeah if you  had a 3 room apt and slept next to the gas stove every night  in about 5 years you may get a headache.

OSHA ALLOWS 35 PPM IN AN 8 HOUR DAY WITH A CEILING LIMIT OF 200


SERIOUSLY  if you use gas heat its pretty much the same  GAS gives off 5-10 ppm  
UNLESS you have a serious air scrubber system your gonna get exposed.

HOWEVER FOR LEGAL PURPOSE EVERYMAN FOR THEMSELVES


----------



## rebecca16 (Dec 22, 2009)

There will not be any problem if you use just for cooking purpose and not as a heater, because for cooking you will take less time and the stove will not run continuously.


----------



## DUNBAR (Dec 27, 2009)

Urban developments, subsidized housing, poor or blighted areas are prone for this type of activity.

And to move the heat, short of blankets sealing off room by room, cheap fans are used to direct the heat through the structure.

Buildings where the gas/electric utility is covered under the landlord/tenant agreement, I cannot see how property owners make any kind of profit.





Northern Kentucky Plumbers


----------

